# Airport Solution



## edp33 (Jul 24, 2007)

The Airport Solution

Here's a solution to all the controversy over full-body scanners at the
airports.

Have a booth that you can step into that will not X-ray you, but will
detonate any explosive device you may have on you.

It would be a win-win for everyone, and there would be none of this crap
about racial profiling and this method would eliminate a long and expensive trial.
Justice would be quick and swift. Case closed!

This is so simple that it's brilliant. I can see it now: you're in the
airport terminal and you hear a muffled explosion.

Shortly thereafter an announcement comes over the PA system, "Attention
standby passengers we now have a seat available on flight number..."

Works for me!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I like it. Make it so.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

:lol: :lol: Get my vote :lol:


----------

